# Let's see your G's collection! Big or Small don't be shy. We all start with one!



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I would love to see what other members have collected so far. Pics would be great. For those with no pics a list would work

Thanks to all. Here is my small stash.. so far


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a good start!! Soon you'll be buying a case...


----------



## Gjade (Jun 2, 2011)

nothing fancy... just a beginner... i want more of those GA100,GA110, GD100 and GX56 models!


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

24 G-Shocks, one incoming (today hopefully) and two on the way next week with lots more on the list. I will take a break then I think!


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

It's going to get bigger before it gets smaller...:think:

Got a couple more additions that my sister is bringing back from Germany in late June (two dw6600's, a dw004, and a square that I'm not too sure what it is)... and my birthday is coming up.|>


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

missing 2 baby g's
& a gw530a


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

The back light on that Baby G is cool!


----------



## Jedi (Feb 10, 2009)

Did some cleaning. I was a bit overwhelmed...








:roll:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

WoW That is so nice, I have to look into a case soon. Thanks for the reply


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Nice start , like the white one.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Wow Boxes and everything, Nice man.. cheers


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

How do you leave your house and find the door with so many G Shocks!


----------



## b0n3s (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a quick shot of my new addiction lol. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

My collection is in a rebuilding phase. Got to move some models out to make way for some that are coming in. Some hard decisions to make, some easy. Going to be selling a few I no longer wear.

Those that are here to stay (permanent collection, rarely wear, some I don't wear at all):

GW-200K (2 of these at the moment)
GW-204K
GW-205K (incoming from WUS seller!)
GW-206K
GW-9110K
GW-9100K
G-9101K
DW-9700K
DW-9701K
DW-9902 (WCCS)
GW-9200KJ
DW-9000K
DW-9600WC (WCCS)
DW-6900K (25th anniversary edition)


Other G-shocks (those that wear most frequently):

GW-225A
GW-200Z (just got it from mecha-shock, thanks!)
GW-200MS
GW-S5600
GW-5600J
GW-5600BCJ
GW-9100
DW-8600MB

Other G-shocks (collabs, et al)

GD-100PS playset
Krink 6900
Passarella 6900
Red Bape 6900


----------



## Alan From New York (May 5, 2006)

mooncameras said:


> I would love to see what other members have collected so far. Pics would be great. For those with no pics a list would work
> 
> Thanks to all.


These two are the oldest, the 20th Anniversary GW-510A and the Black Force MTG-950BDJ.









GDF-100-4, GW-6900RD-4, GW-6900A-7JF









DW6900KR-8, GX56-DGK, G-2300GR-3









G-9000MX-2, G9000MX-4









GW-3000B-1A, GW3500B-1A









GD-100-1A, GD-100-1B









GD-100SC-1, GD-100SC7









GD-100SC6, GD-100MS-1









GD-100MS-3, GD-100PS-3JR









GD-100HC-4, GD-100HC-1


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

nice collection you guys have.
mine will be up for sharing soon 

**update: here they are




























still missing a few though
keeping myself focused on GAs...hope i can make it


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is my current rotation. Just a few I'm wearing now. It changes all the time. Most of my G's are boxed up. Enjoy


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love the Gaussmans. Especially hte one on the far right! Never seen that color combo.


----------



## Bruckout (Mar 6, 2010)

I just messed my pants up looking at this thread : (


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Pardon the boring photo. These are:

GA-100-1A4 which has since been sold.
GX-56-1A
ProTrek PRG-130Y
Seiko Sportura SPC003
G-7900-3
Seiko SKZ281

These are all the watches I have. I also have 5-6 fashion watches that I won't be proud of, hence no photos of them. I am still new to the hobby and still have budget constraints, although that didn't stop me from getting a watch for each day of the week... :-d


Current collection by GeoShocker, on Flickr

A separate photo of my MIRB Riseman.


Riseman Unboxing 006 by GeoShocker, on Flickr


----------



## 79x (May 13, 2010)

> That's a good start!! Soon you'll be buying a case...


Whats that one on the bottom, second from the right with the green writing. Liking that one...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Love the stand... looks sharp


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

A modded DW 003. Looked like this when I got it (except the band was pretty worn out):









First thing I did was get rid of the chrome light button and replace it with a black one. Then I went to work...









Painted the bezel letters, added strap adapters and a 24mm Bond style NATO.


----------



## Kotik (Apr 16, 2011)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c280/SMattila/Watches/G-Shocks.jpg


----------



## frog81 (Jan 9, 2011)

and here is my collection:-d
still subject to change.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love the ICERC Frog. You and Sjors need to remove your posts of these pics before you cause damage to my computer...


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Erm... I think I need help!










23 so far with 9 incoming as we "speak". o|


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

9 *incoming*???? Daaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> 9 *incoming*???? Daaaaaaaaamn!


10 now, I just had an accident and seem to have landed on the "Buy It Now" button. :roll:

Oops... :-d


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL!!!! My wife would be filing for divorce!!!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> LOL!!!! My wife would be filing for divorce!!!


Luckily for me, I'm a single woman. ;-)


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's my humble collection: (Excuse the Marlin in the middle )


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

there's a shift in the portfolio, but here's some eye candy.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Totally diggin the Green Silencer and the Wademan!!!:-!


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> The back light on that Baby G is cool!


 it actively rotates red, yellow, green!
to _lazy_ to put the other colors up!


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is my collection, 

GW205K
GW225
GW200-TC3
G9000MS-1
G9100
GW9200
GA100-1A1
MTG920DA
GL-7200-8V
GA101

Plus 2 pathfinders, a PAW1200-3V and PAW1500-7T. Waiting patiently for the PAW2500 to get released, if ever.


----------



## kleptoix (Jun 11, 2008)

Got these, but its missing about 12-15 models. Gonna have to bring it all out for a family pic again.


----------



## Karllze (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry for the poor pic from my Defy


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> 10 now, I just had an accident and seem to have landed on the "Buy It Now" button. :roll:
> 
> Oops... :-d


10 incoming and 1 outgoing. Wow you've overtaken me. I must stop buying shoes and get back onto buying G-Shocks!!!!!


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

kleptoix said:


> Got these, but its missing about 12-15 models. Gonna have to bring it all out for a family pic again.


LRG Frogman!!!!! Top of my list!


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Love the ICERC Frog. You and Sjors need to remove your posts of these pics before you cause damage to my computer...


Isnt the Icerc a gw 200tc-4 parading as a gw 204k.


----------



## frog81 (Jan 9, 2011)

1of2 said:


> Isnt the Icerc a gw 200tc-4 parading as a gw 204k. I may be wrong but arent the 3 frogs at the bottem the 3 Triple Crown models


Yes, exactly.:-d
congrats the "good eye".
This is connection of:
GW-200K-9JR (rubber)
GW-200TC-4JR (modul)
I call it a "hybrid".:-d


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good eye, indeed! Still makes me feel like I'm going to explode on my keyboard!!! My lonely 6300 needs a new partner...


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks!!! That is the AW-571NK-3AJR Mink. Tough to find!!!



Tsip85 said:


> Love the Gaussmans. Especially hte one on the far right! Never seen that color combo.


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

boomslice, Congrats on getting your DGK!!! I know you wanted one a a while. Glad to see someone else who has much love for The King like we do. Congrats again!!!



boomslice said:


> It's going to get bigger before it gets smaller...:think:
> 
> Got a couple more additions that my sister is bringing back from Germany in late June (two dw6600's, a dw004, and a square that I'm not too sure what it is)... and my birthday is coming up.|>


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mecha-Shock said:


> Thanks!!! That is the AW-571NK-3AJR Mink. Tough to find!!!


Yeah...to make my decision even tougher, I asked for a picture comparing a Raysman to a Gaussman. the seller has a couple of each..last night he sends me a pic with that Gaussman!!! Now I'm REALLY confused!!!!!


----------



## Kbaby-g (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone elses collections put my two Gs to shame..I'll update with a photo of my two G-Shock collection later..lol


----------



## the1hatman (Feb 17, 2011)

I currently have 8:
The King 1B and his subjects...








Rising White 25th...








5600CC green...








Better shot of the 5600EB's...








I need better camera (and skills to go with it) but there they all are!


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

boomslice said:


> It's going to get bigger before it gets smaller...:think:
> 
> Got a couple more additions that my sister is bringing back from Germany in late June (two dw6600's, a dw004, and a square that I'm not too sure what it is)... and my birthday is coming up.|>


Really nice display! I see these in watch stores, but they are not able to sell them. Where did you get this?


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

Wanted to do a G-pile but it kept falling down, so box shot it is.
I'm at 8 now, newest aquisition is the DW-6900NB-1.
Almost had a fully sync'd picture too. Silly orange o|


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Bought the DW-6700 back in 1996.
The GW-9110 Gulfman was my second. Bought that one in november 2010.
I purchased the DW-5000SL on the bay, four months ago.
Now I'm planning on getting a G(W)F-1000 Frogman. After that I'm going to stop buying watches for a while, 'cause I have enough watches (also non-G's).


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

KarelVdD said:


> After that I'm going to stop buying watches for a while, 'cause I have enough watches (also non-G's).


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## KarelVdD (Jul 27, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> Blasphemy!!!


LOLZ. :-d

Maybe I'll get a GW-6900 later (not this year). :-d


----------



## frog81 (Jan 9, 2011)

so it was still a month before.:-d


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's all the G's (with an Edifice on the side)










and the new arrival


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

the1hatman said:


> I currently have 8:
> The King 1B and his subjects...
> View attachment 447290
> 
> ...


Nice 5600EB's


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

frog81 said:


> so it was still a month before.:-d


Awsome collection


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

I do not have any current collection shoot, and since my collection is currently scattered all over the place and some are not cleaned or out of battery. Then I guess I can only provide an older shoot from the summer of 2009:










Not the best of shoots, I had 24 watches back then. Now I have around 40 I think.


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

glacko2021 said:


> Really nice display! I see these in watch stores, but they are not able to sell them. Where did you get this?


Hey, thanks. During the friends and family sale at Macy's I was in constant search for some quality buys. I managed to shop at the time one of the Casio vendors was there, and I asked about the stand. She said she might have one in her car, and she did! So, she gave it to me for free :-!. I was floored, and I thanked her, got her phone number to find out when new shipments came in, and was on my merry way.

MechaShock: The DGK I was trying to find was actually for a friend of mine. We ended up checking Macy's inventory for one, and found it in Florida during the f&f sale, which was a total steal considering current prices on the bay.


----------



## rogerlike (Dec 29, 2010)

Joakim Agren said:


> Now I have around 40 I think.


What is the yellow DW-6900 there that you have 2 of (w/blue trim)?

Edit: The FIFA World Cup 2006 edition. Nice


----------



## Jimbrag (Nov 26, 2010)

\







My humble collection...I just started....Basic...Hard to decide what to get next.....


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Jimbrag said:


> View attachment 447699
> \
> View attachment 447700
> 
> My humble collection...I just started....Basic...Hard to decide what to get next.....


I think your collection would look good with a G7900-1


----------



## Kbaby-g (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

WOW mother of G Collection... nice


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

boomslice said:


> Hey, thanks. During the friends and family sale at Macy's I was in constant search for some quality buys. I managed to shop at the time one of the Casio vendors was there, and I asked about the stand. She said she might have one in her car, and she did! So, she gave it to me for free :-!. I was floored, and I thanked her, got her phone number to find out when new shipments came in, and was on my merry way.
> 
> MechaShock: The DGK I was trying to find was actually for a friend of mine. We ended up checking Macy's inventory for one, and found it in Florida during the f&f sale, which was a total steal considering current prices on the bay.


That was nice of her... lucky pick up.. well enjoy your G's and thanks for your posts


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Jimbrag said:


> View attachment 447699
> \
> View attachment 447700
> 
> My humble collection...I just started....Basic...Hard to decide what to get next.....


basic is good, i remember when i got my 5600E lov it.


----------



## pwatch66 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

A few of my rarer ones including 3 DW-5000C-1A (first model), 2 DW-5200C-9(gold), 2 DW-5500C's, WW-5300C-1 and a DW-5800C-1A . Cheers-Ronbo


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, at one point last year, this was my G-Shock collection:










But those have all since been sold, leaving me with just this:










Here are the other non-G's in my collection:























































Regards,
Jason


----------



## Chase265 (Jun 6, 2011)

you guys have some serious collections...I'm just a beginner in G-shocks, here's my modest collection so far


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Chase265 said:


> you guys have some serious collections...I'm just a beginner in G-shocks, here's my modest collection so far


I would never call a collection that included the Dee & Ricky "modest", no matter if you are just a beginner!!!!! Nice collection.


----------



## Chase265 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rockwilder said:


> I would never call a collection that included the Dee & Ricky "modest", no matter if you are just a beginner!!!!! Nice collection.


thanks man


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

ronbo said:


> A few of my rarer ones including 3 DW-5000C-1A (first model), 2 DW-5200C-9(gold), 2 DW-5500C's, WW-5300C-1 and a DW-5800C-1A . Cheers-Ronbo


impresive!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Chase265 said:


> you guys have some serious collections...I'm just a beginner in G-shocks, here's my modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 449244


nice collec....


----------



## Drektek (May 19, 2011)

Here is my humble collection. Just started collecting them a little over a year and a half ago.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Drektek said:


> Here is my humble collection. Just started collecting them a little over a year and a half ago.


Love the Jason Yellow watch... want one


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

I will try to take some photos and post Mine... 

Still Lovin my G's...


----------



## mrovka (Apr 3, 2011)

I also butt in the conversation


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

My current keepers. Not in the pictures: 3 from the Hope Japan edition.

*Vintage and Classic*









*Favorite Analog*









*Regular Rotation*


----------



## ashwalla (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

mrovka said:


> I also butt in the conversation


Excellent froggies! thank for your post

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

ashwalla said:


>


Nice collection

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> My current keepers. Not in the pictures: 3 from the Hope Japan edition.
> 
> *Vintage and Classic*
> 
> ...


Great catagorized collection. Very nice

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## daghoi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi !

So many cool G-shocks ! Heres my very humble and new collection. Bought them through Amazon and had them delivered to the hotel while i visited US a few weeks back. I'm from Norway and in the store we pay like three times what i paid on Amazon ! So no fun to buy it domestic in Norway. No wonder I waited until I could pick them up at international price.Well here they are.

7700 and GLX 5600, the GLX is really growing on me, like it more and more, was a bit skeptic from the beginng..The 7700 I have used while running, but to be honest, I wish for better readability, a bit hard to read the countdown timer when running & moving. So i will check out other options. Other new purchase might be a Solar/Atomic, really like the GW-5000, might settle with the GW-5600......Guess we all know how that "settle" works, I might just cave in and go for the 5000 :-d


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Great Buy I love The Square G, really nice buy...Cheers


----------



## Djhyper66 (May 1, 2011)

my two month old g-shock collection!!!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Djhyper66 said:


> my two month old g-shock collection!!!!


Wonderfull Collection... some really great G shocks

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 6, 2008)

My modest few.


----------



## casionerd (Feb 14, 2006)

Crappy pic but here are most of my solars (charging time)
Working on taking presentable pics of the collection.


----------



## frog81 (Jan 9, 2011)

casionerd said:


> Crappy pic but here are most of my solars (charging time)
> Working on taking presentable pics of the collection.


WoW
This collection deserves better representation.
PLEASE;-)


----------



## Cory (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome collections all. Here's my humble assortment of G's.


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

This is my collection


----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)

Here my G-Collection:


----------



## Wardogz (May 3, 2011)

My Sinister looking collection.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

casionerd said:


> Crappy pic but here are most of my solars (charging time)
> Working on taking presentable pics of the collection.


This is just sick. I count 65 and you said that's only _*most* _of your solars??? What else have you got hiding??? More pics, PLEASE!!!


----------



## ashwalla (Apr 25, 2010)

casionerd said:


> Crappy pic but here are most of my solars (charging time)
> Working on taking presentable pics of the collection.


Indeed crappy haha wonderful collection dude!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

MMM File said:


> Here my G-Collection:


nice watches

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Wardogz said:


> My Sinister looking collection.


Nice collection

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> This is just sick. I count 65 and you said that's only _*most* _of your solars??? What else have you got hiding??? More pics, PLEASE!!!


I agree insane collection

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

master of g (2009)








tough solars (2011)


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

That is some Nice looking G's thanks for posting.....


----------



## casionerd (Feb 14, 2006)

Tsip85 said:


> This is just sick. I count 65 and you said that's only _*most* _of your solars??? What else have you got hiding??? More pics, PLEASE!!!


Just charging and checking a bunch due to currently thinning the herd. Thought I'd take a pic of the ones that needed charging since they were all together.

I'm not a good picture taker and they're all pretty common models. Nothing all that special. No limited editions, mods or extremely pricey examples.

I think I have 200-300 or so newer Casios, mostly Gs and Pathfinders. Maybe more. There are many duplicates. There are literally boxes full of NOS watches in my closet. Then there's a dresser drawer full of random loose daily wearers which I sometimes change a few times throughout the day. I'll fall in love with a model and buy one or several, depending on how much or how long I like it. Before long it's a different model and I can't believe how much I liked the previous model(s). Then I box 'em up for when I like that model again or to sell down the road. The same goes for older Casios and watches from the 80s that play games.

There may be a bit of an obsessive/compulsive/ADDHD/hoarding issue going on here.

Actually, I know there is. LOL.

Seriously though, if you behave this way..... get some help.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds like a Casio obsession.:-x I limited my collecting to the 10 must have with the advanced modules or/and style. There are too much desireable G's out there.:-s It is somewhat harder to find exactly what you like instead of behaving like most women with credit card in shopping centers. Buying at least twice as much as intended.:-(


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

casionerd said:


> Just charging and checking a bunch due to currently thinning the herd. Thought I'd take a pic of the ones that needed charging since they were all together.
> 
> I'm not a good picture taker and they're all pretty common models. Nothing all that special. No limited editions, mods or extremely pricey examples.
> 
> ...


Well looks like at the very least you are a organized hoarder... enjoy your watches

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

chrisbo28 said:


> Sounds like a Casio obsession.:-x I limited my collecting to the 10 must have with the advanced modules or/and style. There are too much desireable G's out there.:-s It is somewhat harder to find exactly what you like instead of behaving like most women with credit card in shopping centers. Buying at least twice as much as intended.:-(


Iam going to start to be picky on my collection, i started collecting everything but that does not work to well
when it would be impossible. so now iam concentrating on casio certain modules and my new love for automatics.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Love my G's but I've started developing some Luminox love.. 
Absolutely love my gw7900b and both of my 7200 series


----------



## bharner (Jun 20, 2011)

casionerd said:


> Just charging and checking a bunch due to currently thinning the herd. Thought I'd take a pic of the ones that needed charging since they were all together.
> 
> I'm not a good picture taker and they're all pretty common models. Nothing all that special. No limited editions, mods or extremely pricey examples.
> 
> ...


If you ever want to part with any...

I can see it happening though. I've only got a GW-1500A that I've had for a few weeks and I'm already wanting more.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great thread so far everyone! Here's my contribution.

My 6900s








And the rest


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

DBlock72 said:


> Great thread so far everyone! Here's my contribution.
> 
> My 6900s
> View attachment 458525
> ...


Nice G's and case...

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

onrypt said:


> Love my G's but I've started developing some Luminox love..
> Absolutely love my gw7900b and both of my 7200 series


Luminox are awsome watches. I collect non G..'s casio classics as well.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

what model is that green g shock in the post above, with the orange G on the light button. looks like 6900 bezel but different module. i like it a lot.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

NC Mystic said:


> what model is that green g shock in the post above, with the orange G on the light button. looks like 6900 bezel but different module. i like it a lot.


It's a 7200 G-lide.
One of my faves but gets knocked as being too small


----------



## Redwing24 (Jun 8, 2011)

my collection, small but growing.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

DBlock72 said:


> Great thread so far everyone! Here's my contribution.
> 
> My 6900s
> View attachment 458525
> ...


Great collection of 6900's. Big fan of the Subcrew and PDS

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Redwing24 said:


> my collection, small but growing.
> View attachment 459367


 Very nice start to a collection. I see a very nice collection in your future...and possibly empty pockets once the sickness gets hold of you!!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Redwing24 said:


> my collection, small but growing.
> View attachment 459367


The blue 6900 is nice... thanks for pics

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## godzilla.r35.gtr (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my collection. Man you guys have some crazy collection that I wish I have! you guys make me wanna spend some more... haha


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

godzilla.r35.gtr said:


> This is my collection. Man you guys have some crazy collection that I wish I have! you guys make me wanna spend some more... haha
> 
> View attachment 459749


This is stunning display...Were did you purchase that nice G shock display.. Very nice.. thanks for your post.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## godzilla.r35.gtr (Jul 20, 2010)

mooncameras said:


> This is stunning display...Were did you purchase that nice G shock display.. Very nice.. thanks for your post.
> 
> Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


It's the only thing I didn't have to pay for in my collection. haha


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

godzilla.r35.gtr said:


> This is my collection. Man you guys have some crazy collection that I wish I have! you guys make me wanna spend some more... haha
> 
> View attachment 459749


Don't know what to envy more really, the awesomeness of the display case or the marvels within. Great on both counts, but those treasures within are


----------



## bentley07 (Jun 20, 2011)

*My G-shock Army*

First post here...

I've bought a G-shock back in 2005, and haven't really looked into it much... just needed a watch to use when I'm cycling.

lately I've been wanting a stealth G-shock, so I searched for some forums to get more info/ picture of the models..

After a week of browsing, I just can't settle with one.. so I purchased these:










So my collection of G-shock jumped from 1, to 6 now.. Which Military model is the most sought after? I've seen the frogman, but I think it costs too much... any ideas to add to the Military collection?

Thanks guys!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: My G-shock Army*

i would like to thank all of you for making a single thread i can show my wife when she rolls her eyes at my watches. i can keep this tab open so if i get any flack, i can click and say look honey, i could be as bad as this!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

BrendanSilent said:


> i would like to thank all of you for making a single thread i can show my wife when she rolls her eyes at my watches. i can keep this tab open so if i get any flack, i can click and say look honey, i could be as bad as this!


Great use of this thread glad it can be of domestic help.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...just a little snapshot of 3 of my classics:










Mor classics are waiting to get pictured.

and Quadruple-Triple sensors:










(ok, technically not a G on this pic, buti guess that´s ok)


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

new Riseman along with my other g's!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

lowtech said:


> ...just a little snapshot of 3 of my classics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice classics.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Bosox said:


> View attachment 463849
> new Riseman along with my other g's!


I want to get a riseman in the future, very nice collection

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

My vintage MR-G collection. It took a lot of effort to collect them all in excellent condition. 
MR-G 110, 121, 2x130, 2x210, 220
Still looking for mint or nos MR-G 100 and/or MR-G 200.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I made a thrad with recent photos some weeks ago.
Anyhow, i will post the pics again as a warning to not get addicted. :-d


----------



## bpmullen24 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's The G's I Have With Me Right Now On Deployment.


----------



## chrischen (May 12, 2011)

Wow, great collections everyone! You've inspired me to snap some pictures of mine when I have a moment. Some HUGE collections here.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

d2mac said:


> I made a thrad with recent photos some weeks ago.
> Anyhow, i will post the pics again as a warning to not get addicted. :-d


nice casio collection, i love casio

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Only 1 G in my collection. can you find it?

DW300









DW310









DW340









AD520









AD520









AD711









AMW320B









AMW320C









AMW320D









AMW320D









AQ130BW









AW591MS









MD903









MMA200W









MMW300









MQ550









MTD1037









MDV102


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dick Jagger said:


> Only 1 G in my collection. can you find it?


It's a long-shot, but I reckon it's the one with 'G-Shock' written on it. ;-)


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Blasphemy!!!


Indeed!!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Luckily for me, I'm a single woman. ;-)


Single woman with 10 Gs incoming? Marry me!!!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Chase265 said:


> you guys have some serious collections...I'm just a beginner in G-shocks, here's my modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 449244


 Nice collection! Very fancy.
Love the case, it´s beautiful.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: My G-shock Army*



BrendanSilent said:


> i would like to thank all of you for making a single thread i can show my wife when she rolls her eyes at my watches. i can keep this tab open so if i get any flack, i can click and say look honey, i could be as bad as this!


Great idea! It shows that are people sicker than me.. llol


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Wordless.
It´s huge!!!
What a trouble u must have removing dust.... lol


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Here's mine as of today! :-!*


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Enjoying the sunny saturday on Brasil...
Soon, going to the beach


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)

johnny.bravus said:


> View attachment 473103
> View attachment 473104
> View attachment 473106
> 
> ...


Going out on a limb here, your in some sort government military branch?


----------



## radicalp10 (Sep 9, 2010)

d2mac said:


> I made a thrad with recent photos some weeks ago.
> Anyhow, i will post the pics again as a warning to not get addicted. :-d


Dude where did you get that Gray Mudman (camo band) ? I want one. And by the way wat is the model no.


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)

radicalp10 said:


> Dude where did you get that Gray Mudman (camo band) ? I want one. And by the way wat is the model no.


G-9000-MC8 good luck finding one, long gone sold out...Casio G-9000MC-8ER Men's Grey G-Shock Mudman Watch: Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
A few on ebay from a high seller overseas, but he mods them some sort of way, marker or film and a lot of people posted negative feedback about him, watches are listed at like double msrp!


----------



## radicalp10 (Sep 9, 2010)

Time4Fun said:


> G-9000-MC8 good luck finding one, long gone sold out...Casio G-9000MC-8ER Men's Grey G-Shock Mudman Watch: Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches
> A few on ebay from a high seller overseas, but he mods them some sort of way, marker or film and a lot of people posted negative feedback about him, watches are listed at like double msrp!


Thanks for the info. Darn i might as well go with the regular white/gray muddie.


----------



## Ubay_duri (Aug 24, 2010)

most of my collections


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. I´m a liutenant on São Paulo Police Department.


----------



## flamenco (May 17, 2009)

Will let the pictures do the talking


----------



## Gjade (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Loving the JIMMY, is that on wood?


----------



## hbk_99 (Jul 12, 2011)

well heres mine


----------



## girothefiro (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

radicalp10 said:


> Thanks for the info. Darn i might as well go with the regular white/gray muddie.


There is one of these camo ones on the UK eBay at the mo


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

Not been collecting long, but I've Defo got the bug


----------



## Time4Fun (Dec 22, 2010)

Bubbly Tubs said:


> There is one of these camo ones on the UK eBay at the mo


 Whats the item number, I don't see it?


----------



## xage (Jun 12, 2011)

mooncameras said:


> I would love to see what other members have collected so far. Pics would be great. For those with no pics a list would work


Mister, I hope this thread wouldnt be used as a database of a possible or prospective g-shock theft/swindling victims?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

xage said:


> Mister, I hope this thread wouldnt be used as a database of a possible or prospective g-shock theft/swindling victims?


Now, what a strange thought...


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

Time4Fun said:


> Whats the item number, I don't see it?


Hope this helps

Item number

260451495731


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

The GW is incoming. The MTG I put a GW wrist band on, I hate hate hate metal bands. If I wanted a heavy watch I'd buy a Marathon or something.


























...just finished installing the OD maratac....took me 3 weeks...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are mine so far... (I threw one Pathfinder in there for good measure)




























*The next one I really want is the Men in Smoky Gray Mudman coming out in Sept!!* Maybe the Riseman too!!


----------



## gomugomuno (Jul 28, 2011)

Jedi said:


> Did some cleaning. I was a bit overwhelmed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo bom ! Jedi, onde voce compra seus relógios ?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, gomugomuno. That looks like a crazy collection you have there! I'd love to see some individual or group shots. Is that a Burning Red Frog I see hiding in there somewhere??


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just got in the 5600


----------



## dean0070_8 (May 1, 2006)

some of mine


----------



## Gjade (Jun 2, 2011)

i hope casio will have a glossy finish gx56 king g!


----------



## Scuderia F2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nothing fancy


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

What case is that? Very nice.


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well here's my huge collection... I'm a poor, jobless college graduate so for all of you with actual huge collections I'll be accepting G-Shock donations until further notice


----------



## Scuderia F2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

@ Okifrog, The Case pictured is a SKB. This is the only pic I have on it closed,










Those do not contain Gshocks, its another addiction. :-(


----------



## xen0r (Jul 18, 2011)

Very small collection. Only 3 G's as of now. It is rapidly expanding though!


----------



## PaulE (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Aquaterrien (Aug 11, 2011)

My three G's :


----------



## bluebunny63 (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome photos, especially that one of the Mudman! Looks like it could be in a catalog, it's so professional.


----------



## Aquaterrien (Aug 11, 2011)

It doesn't but I appreciate, thanks!


----------



## Gjade (Jun 2, 2011)

Gjade said:


> i hope casio will have a glossy finish gx56 king g!


some additions
























sorry im using iPhone cam


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

My first in a loooooooong time. (The real first for me was vintage 1986/87) when I was 10. Trying to find the original, but I think my dad tossed it years ago. Grrrr.

Anyway, a better shot than the others. Sorry for the flecks of sand.









I really like the feel of the band. After 3 days of wear, I'm starting to understand why these watches have a following. I also really like the display. The bar graph counts down ten seconds, then reverses for the following ten. It's a very interesting way of breaking down time, in these larger 10 or 20 sec intervals. Also, the pie chart ticks seconds in blocks of 10, but the representation is somehow different. In SW mode, the bar graph ticks seconds and each bar is a tenth. The pie chart still handles 10 second blocks. All the while the time is shown in the top display. Very functional and cool.

Thanks WUS!

Next one should be here in a few days!


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

My collection ( imo better to love only one watch and wear it daily, than always to decide which one to choose ):


----------



## Ellis123 (Aug 14, 2011)

the1hatman said:


> I currently have 8:
> The King 1B and his subjects...
> View attachment 447290
> 
> ...


real 5600 fan!!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

I don´t have a problem choosing one every day. It´s the paying that makes me feel bad... lol


----------



## VePediki (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> The GW is incoming. The MTG I put a GW wrist band on, I hate hate hate metal bands. If I wanted a heavy watch I'd buy a Marathon or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name of this model please?


----------



## Gjade (Jun 2, 2011)

Gjade said:


> some additions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

#2. Just came yesterday and I am very pleased. All the best of analog with all the digital technology.


----------



## florinbaiduc (Jan 11, 2011)

Pure analog, pure digital and ana-digi . The analog watches are all pilot (sailplanes and small planes) watches. My favourite (by a very large margin) is the GW3000 BD.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

here's mine:










plus this










been trying to keep away from getting more 
but the more i lurk - the more i want lol


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

issey

tasty pieces, very tasty


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Wow - lots of great stuff in here - and finally a group shot of d2mac's collection - I've waited for that for ages!!
Here's some pics of my humble collection (at least judging by the standards set by others in this thread ):
group shot:









6900s:









G-8000s








the "biggies":









G-7710s









duplex LCD models









5600/5000s









one lonely G-7800B









the rest









not included: the non-G Casios

cheers, Sedi


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, this is going to sound like a strange question, but why have so many of the same kind of watch?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

baco99 said:


> ok, this is going to sound like a strange question, but why have so many of the same kind of watch?


Because the G-8000 and G-7710 are my favourite models and I want different colors to go with different clothes - I also wanted all of the G-7710C models with the thicker double hole resin strap. And one more reason: most of them were just to good a deal to pass up - I paid 20€ for the G-7710CL, about 30€ for the G-7710C-3ER (red) around 30€ for the G-7710C-2ER (blue), I paid 25€ for both the G-8000-1VER and the G-8000C-VER, 17€ for the grey G-8000 and so on. They were all cheap and on sale - the only one bought at MSRP was the lemon yellow G-7710C-3ER (which is in fact *the only* G-Shock I ever bought at full retail price) - I had to buy it to complete the G-7710C-collection and it wasn't any cheaper on ebay either.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

baco99 said:


> ok, this is going to sound like a strange question, but why have so many of the same kind of watch?


That's often what collecting involves.


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Lexxorcist said:


> That's often what collecting involves.


i guess i have a different take on collecting. i like variety in style. same goes for my vintage audio hobby. it's not all Pioneer, Sony, Nikko, or Sansui, but rather nice examples of each.


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

baco99 said:


> i guess i have a different take on collecting. i like variety in style. same goes for my vintage audio hobby. it's not all Pioneer, Sony, Nikko, or Sansui, but rather nice examples of each.


I tend to have a similar take to you, but I can understand people collecting different versions of the same model too. Having all the versions of one model can be seen as a 'complete collection', and that's what some people are after. Others might just love one model so much they want variety within that style. I've bought a few G-Shocks I really liked in 2 or 3 different colours just to give me options when wearing them. I can't afford to go too far down that road though...

To some people, having a large but varied collection of watches still begs the question "Why so many watches?" whether they're similar or not. The fun can sometimes be just in the collecting itself, and doesn't need to be particularly logical.


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

Here some pictures of my babies ... I hope to fill some gaps soon ....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Regards!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Lexxorcist said:


> and doesn't need to be particularly logical.


Phew. That's a relief. And here I thought I was the only one! :think:


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are all my G's, old and new...


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought my first G July 25, 2011 at exactly 3:36pm..
For 1 month they keep on growing.. 
I hate to look at this forum.. 
Its like telling you to buy more.. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## mario23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Not much of a collection for me right now so be gentle...I'm just getting started 
I used to wear nothing but G-Shocks for the longest time then, two years ago, I needed a change of pace and picked up this PAW1500T








Recently, I've had the itch to spice up the watches a little more and G-shock with all the colors is perfect. So I just got this monster GX56 this last week.








Now the obsession has taken effect and I must have more. Just picked up this blue Mudman.








Up next, I want some more colors and definitely want to find at least one Frogman.
Then find something really vintage.
Ayways...this is my collection for now.


----------



## snedanator (Aug 20, 2011)

Well here is my first g shock, and i thought id make it a good one. Got a couple of other good ones in the post


----------



## GS-Peru (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Everybody,I'm from Perú and I will introduce my little G-Shock collection:









b-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Very nice, and welcome to the forum, friend!!! :-!


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Top row from left to right : 
-GX-56GB-1 
-DW-6900MS-1
-GLS-5600KL-1

Bottom Row : 
-GA-110-1B (My actual First G-Shock)
-DW-6900NB-7


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

My collection to date. The non-G-Shocks have been removed (badly) in Photoshop.


----------



## GS-Peru (Sep 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice, and welcome to the forum, friend!!! :-!


Thanks Bob..!!, I hope add soon new models to my collection.


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

Aquaterrien said:


> My three G's :


Nice ESEE. I have the same one.


----------



## packmonster (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi I'm New in here.

Just wanna say "Hi" and "Share" with everyone


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's mine.. Hope you guys like it..


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Here's mine. Slowly rebuilding the collection:


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sedi said:


> Because the G-8000 and G-7710 are my favourite models and I want different colors to go with different clothes - I also wanted all of the G-7710C models with the thicker double hole resin strap. And one more reason: most of them were just to good a deal to pass up - I paid 20€ for the G-7710CL, about 30€ for the G-7710C-3ER (red) around 30€ for the G-7710C-2ER (blue), I paid 25€ for both the G-8000-1VER and the G-8000C-VER, 17€ for the grey G-8000 and so on.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Where the hell did you get these crazy prices??????????????????????



the1hatman said:


> I currently have 8:
> The King 1B and his subjects...
> View attachment 447290
> 
> ...


Your camera and your cam skills are fine ;-)


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2010)

My Nigel...


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

Ravenslair said:


> Nice ESEE. I have the same one.


Me too and loving it every day.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

n_wildgirl said:


> Where the hell did you get these crazy prices??????????????????????


20€ for the G-7710CL: local store who sold some stuff from their store-room - also bought a G-7600R for 20€ there
30€ for the G-7710C-3ER (red): slightly used from ebay
30€ for the G-7710C-2ER (blue): amazon
25€ for both the G-8000-1VER and the G-8000C-VER: local store who often has large discounts on older models - they currently got 20% off on all watches (got my GW-6900 for 70€ there, too)
17€ for the grey G-8000: used on ebay

cheers, Sedi


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sedi said:


> 20&#128; for the G-7710CL: local store who sold some stuff from their store-room - also bought a G-7600R for 20&#128; there
> 30&#128; for the G-7710C-3ER (red): slightly used from ebay
> 30&#128; for the G-7710C-2ER (blue): amazon
> 25&#128; for both the G-8000-1VER and the G-8000C-VER: local store who often has large discounts on older models - they currently got 20% off on all watches (got my GW-6900 for 70&#128; there, too)
> ...


I dont think there is one Gshock you can call a piece of crap dont listen to the hatters! enjoy, unless its a fake


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

I only collect Frogs.|>


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

1of2 said:


> I only collect Frogs.|>


expensive taste... lol. nice collection


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

mooncameras said:


> I dont think there is one Gshock you can call a piece of crap dont listen to the hatters! enjoy, unless its a fake


Who said anything about crap? And I also never bought a fake. I don't really understand your remark, sorry.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sedi said:


> Who said anything about crap? And I also never bought a fake. I don't really understand your remark, sorry.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


sorry sedi got my post messed up missdirected reply.. my bad


----------



## Roger 007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine collection below; and many more to come soon.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Roger 007 said:


> Mine collection below; and many more to come soon.


any pics


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

All bar my Mudman (which hasn't been off my wrist since i got it)









My beaters









Mainly unworn and/or rarely worn


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

psweeting said:


> All bar my Mudman (which hasn't been off my wrist since i got it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is some case vekry organized thanks for sharing awsome collection.


----------



## emgeeleem (Oct 27, 2011)

My little collection:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

emgeeleem said:


> My little collection:


they look like awsome watches.


----------



## emgeeleem (Oct 27, 2011)

mooncameras said:


> they look like awsome watches.


They really are... Hehe... Thanks!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My first G









and the second one









so I guess it is kind of collection.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Piowa said:


> My first G
> 
> View attachment 564814
> 
> ...


Very cool photos! 
And very nice Gs too!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks d2mac and MitchCollectibles

Here is third Casio in family.
My son's "nearly G", brand new, W-740:


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

My first G-Shock.  I actually bought this one for use in a costume, but fell in love with it and started to wear it on a regular basis.


----------



## David Alan Bates (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've just bought a good number of G-Shocks, for myself and family members. I've had a 15 year old G-Shock that had its resin disintegrate... 

So, was wondering how do you guys actually "collect" G-Shocks without the resin going to pieces after a few years...?

Thanks!


----------



## Cazzius (May 13, 2011)

Small but growing.......


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

Quality collection, not very small though, I think the official marker for small is below the double digit mark.


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

My small collection missing 2 in this pic


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I have twelve G-Shocks at this point (never expected I'd get beyond 3!). My collection is still rather small compared to many others here. One relatively new addition is a selection of vintage G-Shock screw backs. I've taken an interest in the GL-110 and the G-2000. Here's a line-up (one G-2000 is not shown, the common black one):









Others can be seen over here: Conservative G-Shock collection


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Dec 20, 2011)

And I have 2 additions incoming for the holidays. Lost my pink Ga-110 to a now ex girlfriend...


----------



## Tom2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine (horrible pic sorry)


----------



## ksolo12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is my collection...my next purchase needs to be a watch case


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice collection; I think that Fifa '06 piece deserves it's own slot, though


----------



## Scuderia F2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

As of today, with a few more in hiding..


----------



## Rufioprc88 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's mine! small but love it!:-!


----------



## Erpelstein (Dec 9, 2011)

My first post here and my first picture as well...


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I've only got these two:



















And their awkward adopted sibling:


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, Erpelstein, that's a HELL of a 1st post!!! Welcome to the madness. I can already see you're going to fit right in! BTW, I'm lovin the 3000M-4!


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

The only one I have as of right now...



















I will update with a new photo shortly! Have a 9300GY on the way and believe I'm getting a 2310 for Christmas!


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

New update


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Tom2.0 said:


> Mine (horrible pic sorry)


Nice dude nice,


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Scuderia F2007 said:


> As of today, with a few more in hiding..


that is a sick collection great pics


----------



## jotterbook (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi there, these are my collection, i just can't stand those beauti G shock that i will have to get it, i am more interest on those vintage or screw back case type. Disintegate bezel and band is my only nightmare. Happy Holiday


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jotter, I don't know if I should thank you or curse you for sharing pics of your collection. It's going to take me an hour to clean off my keyboard and monitor!!! Fantastic collection of some vintage beauties and some great 6900 and 6600 collabs. It's really cool to see a pic of a G I've never seen before. What is the blue jelly 6900 in the first pic?


----------



## Scuderia F2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

mooncameras said:


> that is a sick collection great pics


Thanks moon cameras, and a merry christmas to all.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Rockwilder said:


> 24 G-Shocks, one incoming (today hopefully) and two on the way next week with lots more on the list. I will take a break then I think!


I know it's not very good to quote oneself, but I wanted to update the collection. Here goes, in no particular order.






















































































































Some break I took! Up to 47 G-Shocks & 1 Baby G (it seems like I'm collecting those now).


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW nothing more to say


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

You're a sick man, Rock. Very, very sick! Let this be a lesson to all the n00bs, don't ever say "...then I'll take a break..." unless you really want to see your bank account dwindle!!! It's the ultimate jinx! 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> You're a sick man, Rock. Very, very sick! Let this be a lesson to all the n00bs, don't ever say "...then I'll take a break..." unless you really want to see your bank account dwindle!!! It's the ultimate jinx!
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


No kidding, I was supposed to thin my collection down and I ended up buying four more in less than two weeks!

Rockwilder, your collection is getting to be VERY impressive

Jotterbook, so many interesting and unusual models there!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome collection bruv and just like Tsip said, NEVER EVER say your taking a break, unless you want to brake you bank account lol!
Mike


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

I forgot one! That's worrying. I wonder if I can find any more hiding...










That's 48 G-Shocks and 1 Baby G.


----------



## David Alan Bates (Dec 6, 2011)

Got these for the family over Xmas. 










The others I already own are a AW-591RL-4 and a DW-6600. Though the resin of the DW-6600 has completely disintegrated.


----------



## Mg8r1016 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm extremely happy with my first i got for Xmas (Muddie G9300-1), but deep dow would probably like a nice analog one as well. #howtopurchasewithoutmakingwifemad??


----------



## Costa_Vicentina (Aug 5, 2010)

Rockwilder said:


> I forgot one! That's worrying. I wonder if I can find any more hiding...
> 
> That's 48 G-Shocks and 1 Baby G.


The collection is not complete without a frogman


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Costa_Vicentina said:


> The collection is not complete without a frogman


It's nowhere near complete. But didn't you spot the Frogman?


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

My little stash of G-Shocks. These have some significance to them. I got them all this month also, the G9300GB-1 was a Christmas present. The other 3 i bought.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like a VERY good month, Jr! Congrats and thanks for sharing!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## ebShock (Jan 4, 2011)

Happy 2012


----------



## Matt OLeary (Jan 1, 2012)

Only my second post but here's my collection so far, All the multi-band 6 Masters with an oddment that snuck in there...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Matt OLeary said:


> Only my second post but here's my collection so far, All the multi-band 6 Masters with an oddment that snuck in there...
> View attachment 591591


Love what you did with the display case.. and great choices of G's. .. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Jr3289 said:


> My little stash of G-Shocks. These have some significance to them. I got them all this month also, the G9300GB-1 was a Christmas present. The other 3 i bought.


Nice King's


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Here what my collection look like now !!! Now at 11 in the collection including my 2 collabs that I wont wear (at least for now).


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Max_k20 said:


> Here what my collection look like now !!! Now at 11 in the collection including my 2 collabs that I wont wear (at least for now).


Nice the Dee And ricky,,,


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

I was lucky enough to grab a dee and ricky at Macy's, and from there i went on a shopping spree .. mostly into collaborations!! ​


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

iidatdudeii said:


> View attachment 599133
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to grab a dee and ricky at Macy's, and from there i went on a shopping spree .. mostly into collaborations!!


Do you shop for future saving or wear the watches?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

This thread started in June, my collection's grown a hair since my post on pg.1. Looks like I had around 17 about 6 months ago...




























Oh yeah, the wife's collection grew a little too...


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

To be honest with you .. dont know .. ive worn them once each .. but im very careful not to get them dirty or any scratches just in case i decide to sell them in the future .. right now just trying to scoop up as many collaborations as possible​


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

hello all!
here ismy first post and it is my pleasure to show you my modest collection..which starts in 1990..for a period,unfortunately,I stopped:-( but now I'm backin the spotlight!:-!


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

cool display me likey, and very nice selection you have there sir, well done


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

mooncameras said:


> I would love to see what other members have collected so far. Pics would be great. For those with no pics a list would work
> 
> Thanks to all. Here is my small stash.. so far
> 
> View attachment 446361


Would someone be kind enough to tell me the model number of the one on the left please?

Many thanks!


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

V10k said:


> Would someone be kind enough to tell me the model number of the one on the left please?
> 
> Many thanks!


ga110c......


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Many thanks sma!


----------



## nicojames (Oct 21, 2009)

.


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

nicojames said:


> .
> View attachment 600694


fantastic FROGMAN..:-!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

nicojames said:


> .
> View attachment 600694


Love the riseman.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

For my first post, I present to you my humble trio of G-Shocks.

DW-5600MS, G-9200, and G-6900.


----------



## SiNDRi (Jan 14, 2012)

My Three 5600 & One 5500... For now...


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

nice square collection!


----------



## cb1151 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a pathetic collection but its just the beginning. My new Gulfman will be here this week.


----------



## P4njoel (Oct 14, 2011)

just a new G-Shock lover specially Frogman
here some of them


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

without words....rocking!!!!


----------



## mustang209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Only 2 so far


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

P4njoel said:


> just a new G-Shock lover specially Frogman
> here some of them


Some?? Let's see the rest!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Agree with boomslice, bring it bruv
Mike


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

P4njoel said:


> just a new G-Shock lover specially Frogman
> here some of them
> View attachment 603112


The blue Froggie on the right got me drooling


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

P4njoel said:


> just a new G-Shock lover specially Frogman
> here some of them
> View attachment 603112


Froggie paradise wow!,, thanks for pic


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

SiNDRi said:


> My Three 5600 & One 5500... For now...
> 
> View attachment 602787


Welcome to the madness! Tasty and colorful collection - I think that GLS-5500 is gorgeous - I've been very close to pulling the trigger on that one a couple of times.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

The King has arrived!

I think I'll save up a bit and get a Frogman next


----------



## buffalowings (Dec 16, 2011)

just started collecting G-shocks so not much to show for a collection. smoky grey riseman, black GD200, olive drab 5600a-3 and a 5600cc-2 that was recently sold, just can't justify having the same watch in a different color when there is so much to acquire! :-d


----------



## lilez (Jan 17, 2012)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

This is what i got so far


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sedi said:


> Welcome to the madness! Tasty and colorful collection - I think that GLS-5500 is gorgeous - I've been very close to pulling the trigger on that one a couple of times.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


nice yellow! is that a 5600?


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

The King from Above ^____^


----------



## P4njoel (Oct 14, 2011)

boomslice said:


> Some?? Let's see the rest!


the rest are still in my old apartment, soon



n_wildgirl said:


> The blue Froggie on the right got me drooling


I just got it with a good bargain



desire68 said:


> Agree with boomslice, bring it bruv
> Mike


soon...



mooncameras said:


> Froggie paradise wow!,, thanks for pic


just a newbie here...


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

kramnor said:


> View attachment 605224
> 
> 
> The King from Above ^____^


Great Picture ! love the depth of field on background.. Is that a phone you shot the pic with?


----------



## Cheater5 (Jan 18, 2012)

The only G in my collection so far. GW6900BC-1 :-!


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

mooncameras said:


> Great Picture ! love the depth of field on background.. Is that a phone you shot the pic with?


Yup that's a camera phone indeed. Sonyericson live with walkman or wt19i ^___^


----------



## el2sukeroz (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine is here! The sick edition of my Froggies!









another set to fill
















and my wish to have one THE POISON FROGMAN


----------



## rza1069 (Jan 25, 2012)

you just made me quit collecting lol


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

el2sukeroz said:


> and my wish to have one THE POISON FROGMAN
> 
> View attachment 612604


The price of the Poison Frog is $1,200 that is a lot cheaper than the grand total of your collection, why not buy the one which floated on eBay? Credit limit? :-d


----------



## rza1069 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff390/rockwilder_2703/e8b8c423.jpg
is that a LRG Froggie?


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

That's awesome bruv!
Mike


----------



## Froi (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've just started my collection as well. I have 3 watches and all daily wears. First one I purchased was the GA-110C then when I was backpacking around SE Asia, picked up this awesome G-9200BL in Bangkok and got the GA-110GB this past fall. I need to get a case now haha. Looking to get more in the future for sure tho!








Cheers!


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

rza1069 said:


> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff390/rockwilder_2703/e8b8c423.jpg
> is that a LRG Froggie?


No it looks like two L-R-G x Frogman G-Shocks to me. Really nice collection.


----------



## el2sukeroz (Jan 24, 2012)

Rockwilder said:


> No it looks like two L-R-G x Frogman G-Shocks to me. Really nice collection.


this is the LRG Frogman The white one on the right side w/ "Orange Frogman" said hehe!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

el2sukeroz said:


> Mine is here! The sick edition of my Froggies!
> 
> View attachment 612599
> 
> ...


Isn't there already one of those frogs that you want in the first picture?


----------



## GSHOCKS4Ron (Jan 2, 2012)

Froi said:


> Hello everyone. I've just started my collection as well. I have 3 watches and all daily wears. First one I purchased was the GA-110C then when I was backpacking around SE Asia, picked up this awesome G-9200BL in Bangkok and got the GA-110GB this past fall. I need to get a case now haha. Looking to get more in the future for sure tho!
> View attachment 612757
> 
> 
> Cheers!


OH MY GAWD! Im in love with that blue Riseman!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

nice Ron..


----------



## KeyeEl (Oct 15, 2011)

Going to need a new watch box soon....


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Here's my small plain collection, of black and white*

GLX5600-1
GW5600J-1
GX56-1B
MTG910DA-1V
G9000-8V

















*A couple of comparison shots*

GW5600J-1
MTG910DA-1V
Seiko SBPG003
Seiko SBPA007
Suunto Elementum Terra All Black


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

dmc-01 said:


> *Here's my small plain collection, of black and white*
> 
> GLX5600-1
> GW5600J-1
> ...


Greatest black and white theme i have ever seen.. thanks for your pics and post..


----------



## EQ51 (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome collection!

Was curious where you obtained the acrylic (?) case? Is this available somewhere online? Custom? Thanks in advance!



sma said:


> hello all!
> here ismy first post and it is my pleasure to show you my modest collection..which starts in 1990..for a period,unfortunately,I stopped:-( but now I'm backin the spotlight!:-!
> View attachment 600176


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

My newly acquired, new-to-me-pre-owned, 1st G-Shock (2nd Casio watch)............I dig this watch.........



















Have a good day & be excellent to each other.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Dr. Robert said:


> My newly acquired, new-to-me-pre-owned, 1st G-Shock (2nd Casio watch)............I dig this watch.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow its in great condition.. looks new


----------



## AgentZigZag (Jan 8, 2012)

I had one Gshock (the g2000) for 12 years, on its own, since xmas just gone I now have this collection:


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

My three stooges so far. Started in January. Had a couple of g-shocks when I was younger, namely the DW-6500 Skyforce, a DW-5900 and a DW-5600E-1 but somehow lost 'em along the years. now the g-bug has returned with a vengeance lol.

With flash:










W/O flash


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

Have a few out going. Here's the current collection...

Edit*** Wow are those pic's low quality...

The Limited's









And the rest...


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I checked my Amazon purchase history, and my first G, a 6900MS was bought Feb 11th, 2011. So, one year in, figured it was time to update a collection shot.









Plus my work-in-progress:









It's been a great year, and I am happy be a part of such a great community. We'll see what this year brings.


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's my G collection so far. Just got into G's in January.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

wrightc88 said:


> Here's my G collection so far. Just got into G's in January.


nice start


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my collection of Gs.









That G-6900 has been with me for 3 years, and it remains as my daily beater.
The Final Frogman in the middle has never been worn, and will never be worn.

I also own a G-7900-1 and a limited edition G-5600-KG.


----------



## xxnascaxx (May 10, 2008)

Hi, here is whole my collection.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

xxnascaxx said:


> Hi, here is whole my collection.
> View attachment 631411
> 
> View attachment 631414


Wow that's a real shame, but I doubt you'll have any trouble relocating them to willing and loving homes.


----------



## Sandykun (Feb 16, 2012)

My 3 g-Shock At the time 

Dw 5600-VT Rei Ayanami, Riseman 9200 MS, and frogman 8201WC Golden with black bezel










Starting the collection on early january, and now, Can't believe how many i have hauled o|o|.
There's still 2 Frogman on the way home.
G-Shock is really poisonous watch... o|


----------



## flangaroo (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member from Ireland and also upload a couple of photos of my collection so far.
I find the forum is a great source of information for all things G.








Some close up shots of the individual watches.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Flangaroo, that's a nice collection you got there - I see lots of boxes and that is always a good sign!

Here's a quick & dirty shot of my Masters of G collection. They all have been worn and will continue to be worn. I also have another Frogman, the GW-200-2JF, which was on my wrist when I took this photo.

Masters of G! by GeoShocker, on Flickr


----------



## js3o2 (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW i just went through all 17pages and you guys have a really big collection and nice watches! I just got my first g-shock for my b-day earlier this month as a matter of fact my first watch. It's a DW-9052 i don't have any pics but looks like this. nothing fancy. hope i get to collect more G-shocks in the future


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

js3o2 said:


> WOW i just went through all 17pages and you guys have a really big collection and nice watches! I just got my first g-shock for my b-day earlier this month as a matter of fact my first watch. It's a DW-9052 i don't have any pics but looks like this. nothing fancy. hope i get to collect more G-shocks in the future


When you do, because trust me you will as it is quite addictive, post 'em up.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Patrick333 (Nov 25, 2011)

I own 4 Casio's, 3 of them G-Shocks.

I have to say though (sorry folks, please don't take it personal), but the only nice looking G-Shocks are 5600 models and the 1200/1250 series! All the other ones are either too big, too colorful, too much plastic looking like and just too much in general!

Well, here my collection, as video though:

Casio G-Shock GW-M5600-1EV (black) + G5600A-9DR (yellow) + G5600A-7DR (white) - YouTube

cheers


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

My current G-gang. Decided that my limit is ten G's which leaves one open place right now.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's all, folks...


----------



## js3o2 (Feb 24, 2012)

boomslice said:


> When you do, because trust me you will as it is quite addictive, post 'em up.


haha yes but i don't think i'll be buying them anytime soon. right now i'm a sophmore in hs and want to join a military branch right after i graduate


----------



## Perfect Blue MD (Feb 7, 2012)

My small stash. Hey, I'm a student under a mountain of debt. Someday I'll have a pile of Frogmen... someday.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's mine. Just got the case this morning in the mail. Mahogany with leather interior.

Got a blue 6900mm on the way too.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are my two, next to my other watches. Lately, the DW5600E has been getting the most wrist time of the bunch.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Two Gs is _not_ a collection, so I'll post just a pic of my most important:










One of the three treasures of my life b-), rocking my 3rd watch (2nd G, in fact) - a 1987 DW5600 ("Speed") that right now is only on it's second (!!!) battery, installed in 2005.​
My other G is a 9010 Mudman, but I have a G-2900F-2 incoming and I'm negotiating a Froggie -p), so maybe in some days I'll hopefully be able to show more.​


----------



## KevinC (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, it's been more than a month since I started my small collection. I've started to get a few more to add to it. So here is my small group of Gs.
I'm looking at getting some analogs to put in. =D


----------



## FaWo28 (Nov 23, 2011)

I only have this...


----------



## FaWo28 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanna share my Collection.. ^_^










With a new one..


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Bulldog1 said:


> View attachment 636021
> 
> 
> That's all, folks...


PMSL the master of the understatement speaks!!!!

I'm stunned by these images and I've only looked at 2 pages!!!!

Guess I'll have to get the camera out soon then and add my motley and small collection to the thread.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would agree with you Andrew, sadly my camera is in the repair shop at the moment.


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

Thought i'd posted in this thread already but I haven't so I'll add my pics...









3 guesses which type of g shock is my favourite....
























Also a g bluetooth on its way, will be joining the crew shortly ;-)

Any questions, just ask!:-!


----------



## CFF (Apr 10, 2012)

^ thats amazing... loves the froggie and the GIEZ and the MRG... those are rare!


----------



## Berserker26 (Jun 28, 2010)

A pic of me and my G out and about in the rain!


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Not a huge collection, nothing rare, nothing out of the ordinary, but I love them all


----------



## Pkh72 (May 12, 2012)

Here's my collection, excuse the poor pic, not as impressive as some by a long way but i'm happy with it so far -


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been into g's for almost 6 weeks now and having a ton of fun. I can always wait to post, but thought i'd share now and say hi. 
I'm almost through "stage 1" for me which is getting every body and seeing what i like and what i don't. You will notice one glaring commonality so far which i'm not looking to change anytime soon: negative displays. I really like them.








Julius is the fashion model helping with the display 
On the left is my recently completed Men in Smoky Grey which also hits my Master of G's. I am still looking to get a G9000 mudman, more because it's iconic than a great daily driver at work.
Next is my GX56 and G5600kg-3. I am absolutely enjoying the king, but still getting to grips with the little guy. This kind of blew my original plan as the 5600 is available in a wide feature set, quality level, and colors.
Next pair is my g7900 and 6900. The 7900 is turning out to be something i'm OK with vs enjoying. I'm looking to get a kg-3 (and complete that set) and hopefully bring more of a smile to me. I'm surprised how much i'm liking the 6900 as i've spent the last few weeks trying to talk myself into getting one period!
Aviator 4000. Amazing.
My 100's (so far). On the bottom is the 100b-7, next up is the gdf100bb, and finally the ga150. I'm still coming to grips with such a WHITE watch, the gdf is the first one i've bought only because of WUS, and i am definitely liking it. And finally, the ga150. This one is my "ginger". It is surprisingly relaxing and soothing to wear and so easy on the eyes. If this were available with solar (been reading that the analogs are heavy power burners) it might be my perfect g for the purpose of reading time.
Also have 2x ga110hc's coming, gd100ms-3, and an all black gr8900 (to try that body) hopefully end of this week. 
Then it is time to just relax and wear them and see which parts of my collection i want to "fill out"


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

6 weeks Chrisek????? 

That's 2 a week!!! Lol I admire your spending capacity and am envious of your freedom but if u don't slow down you will have all of them buy winter haha! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

..... And negative display are cooler than sliced bread. 

Though I'm taking my time deciding which I'm currently loving the Garish Black models. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you andrew, technically i started april 19, and since i'm using my phone on this i can't toggle a calendar 
As you can see, i haven't gotten into frogs yet. Also i haven't really started multiples yet (the 110hc's will be my first). Just in multiples i can see another fast 10-15 negative display G's i want and that's before going in to grails! I'm so done. :banghead:


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

...but I'm getting there:










Up next: a "Basic Black" GDF-100.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

Mine so far, not so long ago I had one, now I have these and one more on the way.


----------



## Youngbuck (May 29, 2012)

My first two. I changed the bezel on the GA100 from black to white.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*



craniotes said:


> ...but I'm getting there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't wait:









;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

I had a dw-5600e for many years and only recently bought these when I discovered this forum (thanks) back in November I think. Originally, I just wanted a G-shock to wear with a suit and it went down hill looking at the WRUW posts. Here is my collection starting top left to right:
MRG-120T "JAZZY"; GIEZ 1300BB; LCW-M150TD-1AJF; DW-5600C; DW-5025D; GW-5000; GW5000 on bracelet; GW-5000B; GW5000; GW-9300ER

I think eventually I will end up with only atomics and I keep my collection to what fits in my case otherwise I would have too many (I have spend much time looking for a bigger case but so far have resisted since I know I will have to fill it up.









lume shot


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

Here's my puny box:









Not as cool as a briefcase and not totally G either.​


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*








TOP: DW5000-1jf DW5000-1jf GW-5000-1jf DW5600E-9V
MID: SGW-100, DW5200, DW8300, DW8300, DW5200, DW5600C-1V, DW5600-1, DW5600C-9CV, DW8120
Ediface and Futurist DW5600C

Some of my collection


----------



## gregnice631 (Dec 31, 2011)

snuck the edifice in there too. and yes the dee and ricky is upside down


----------



## MrSicEm (Dec 9, 2011)

Fun!


----------



## 1onehandwill (May 17, 2012)

that is me filing to 


baco99 said:


> My first in a loooooooong time. (The real first for me was vintage 1986/87) when I was 10. Trying to find the original, but I think my dad tossed it years ago. Grrrr.
> 
> Anyway, a better shot than the others. Sorry for the flecks of sand.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't care what Michael Jackson says, it does matter, you have over 70 black G-Shocks, now you need at least one in white! :-d



azziman said:


> Thought i'd posted in this thread already but I haven't so I'll add my pics...
> 
> View attachment 715824
> 
> ...


----------



## nmlacsmd (Apr 6, 2012)

Sharing my G family








Thanks


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

gregnice631 said:


> View attachment 733455
> 
> 
> snuck the edifice in there too. and yes the dee and ricky is upside down


Well it may be small but shave my head and call me Kojak if it isn't perfectly formed.

All but the scary D& R are on my wish list.

Bravo that man.

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

sgtiger said:


> I don't care what Michael Jackson says, it does matter, you have over 70 black G-Shocks, now you need at least one in white! :-d


HOLY-MENTAL-WATCH-COLLECTION BATMAN

I mean like how? why? etc.

I kneel at your collection sir and give praise.

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

They already have their own thread, but to keep things in with posts of the same ilk, heres my 5000/5200/56xx collection - MRG's to follow soonish

top row - blank (for you know what), DW-5000C-1B, DW-5200C-1, DW-1983-1 (10th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5000-1JF, DW-5000SP-1JR (20th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5025SP-1JF (25th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5025D-8JF (25th Anniversary, Ocean Grey)

middle row - GW-5000-1JF, GW-5000-1JF, blank, DW-5600C-1V (Speed, Original bezel), DW-5600C-1V (Speed, Brazilian bezel - no screws so a bit loose), DW-5600E, blank, GW-M5625E-7JF (25th Anniversary, Glorious Gold)

bottom row - DW-5000SL (Spike Lee), DW-5000ST (Stussy), DW-5600EH-7JR, GW-S5600-1JR (Carbon Fibre), blank, GW-M5600BC, GW-M5610B-1JF, GW-M5610CC-2JF


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Very extremely impressive.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

MDPlatts said:


> They already have their own thread, but to keep things in with posts of the same ilk, heres my 5000/5200/56xx collection - MRG's to follow soonish
> 
> top row - blank (for you know what), DW-5000C-1B, DW-5200C-1, DW-1983-1 (10th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5000-1JF, DW-5000SP-1JR (20th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5025SP-1JF (25th Anniversary, Team Tough), DW-5025D-8JF (25th Anniversary, Ocean Grey)
> 
> ...


*You are a man who knows what he likes. Simply Awesome*:-!


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*GW200RB vs GD100MS*

Undecided about either of these. I like the size of the GD100 but the quality of the frog. Solution, GF1000 is the answer!


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is my latest. I just happened to walk into a Zumiez yesterday and I saw two of these sitting on display:

Casio G-Shock GX56-1a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here is my new GX56 next to my GA110s (Gold/Black, Skeleton Ice Blue and Skeleton Green):

G-Shock Collection | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## waldoloko (Feb 24, 2012)

My collection
























And my latest, a gw6900a, dyed









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## locomotive (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*








hello all.. my first post here to show my humble collection of casios.
paw-1300g
gw-2310fb
gw-m5610bc
dbc-62
gw-3000bb

the 5610 just came today from japan


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

obsessed with the gd100 are we?


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

nice caculator watch.


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

nice collection!...where'd you pickup the gw9300? If you don't mind me asking.



Fer Guzman said:


> I had a dw-5600e for many years and only recently bought these when I discovered this forum (thanks) back in November I think. Originally, I just wanted a G-shock to wear with a suit and it went down hill looking at the WRUW posts. Here is my collection starting top left to right:
> MRG-120T "JAZZY"; GIEZ 1300BB; LCW-M150TD-1AJF; DW-5600C; DW-5025D; GW-5000; GW5000 on bracelet; GW-5000B; GW5000; GW-9300ER
> 
> I think eventually I will end up with only atomics and I keep my collection to what fits in my case otherwise I would have too many (I have spend much time looking for a bigger case but so far have resisted since I know I will have to fill it up.
> ...


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

what is the yellow 6900???


maxinflixion said:


> Have a few out going. Here's the current collection...
> 
> Edit*** Wow are those pic's low quality...
> 
> ...


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

what model is the gw6900a-7 with the crazy band in front????


AgentZigZag said:


> I had one Gshock (the g2000) for 12 years, on its own, since xmas just gone I now have this collection:


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*



WillyLix said:


> nice collection!...where'd you pickup the gw9300? If you don't mind me asking.


ordered it from japan from katsu higuchi


----------



## Bunsu14 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: It's not a full-bore addiction yet...*

Second g-shock, which came in earlier this week. I love her.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

WillyLix said:


> what is the yellow 6900???


It's a Bape x G-Shock DW-6900 from S/S2006 I think, 1/1000. The regular version that was sold in the Bape store but can be found on eBay and Yahoo! Japan.



WillyLix said:


> what model is the gw6900a-7 with the crazy band in front????


It's 1/10 Collect London x G-Shock pieces from the opening of the G-Shock East store in London. Part of a two-piece collection that included a signed print by the artist, a tee and a signed box.


----------



## Rockwilder (Jun 13, 2010)

Bunsu14 said:


> Second g-shock, which came in earlier this week. I love her.
> View attachment 744380


I hate to alarm you but your case has been put on the straps upside down! Faulty workmanship more than likely.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

Sold some and dyed some. Collection now looks like this:


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

G-Shock Absorber said:


> Sold some and dyed some. Collection now looks like this:
> 
> <g-pron>


Like the Aussie model in the bottom right


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Think I need an update for my box. As of yesterday it looks like this:








​b-)


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

My partial G-Shock collection (video)

G-Shock Collection 2012 - YouTube


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Ok my fledgling collection with most recent addition: the ProTrek 510










Non Casio on the left, Analogues on the lower right and digital above them.

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Andrew, that briefcase is getting crowded







.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

LUW said:


> Andrew, that briefcase is getting crowded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha well erm not that much. Not as much as I'd like.

But it's been nice to be able to wear the Edifice and take possession of the PT 510 so I've a couple to play with for a few months before my ban is up for review ;=p


----------



## Thanos (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys!! Just joined WUS and this will be my first post! Been a big G fan for years and finally over the last few months have been building a small collection. Glad to find so much useful and helpful information from the site and its members.

Its a bloody addictive hobby I have to say!! Here's a pic of my collection so far....









Cheers!!


----------



## Thanos (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmmm...now that wasn't supposed to happen


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Thanos said:


> Hmmm...now that wasn't supposed to happen


Haha and these smartphones keep trying to show it upside down now matter how you turn them lol

Tech wins again :banghead:

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great collections!


----------



## gmaniac (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanos said:


> Hmmm...now that wasn't supposed to happen


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Added a GR7900KG-3 (Army Green) this week:










And a GA100-1A1 (All Black/Stealth):










Here are some closer shots of some of the other models that I picked up earlier in the month. First is my GA110SN-7A (Skeleton Ice Blue):










I also picked up the GA110SN-3A (Skeleton Green):










Here is an updated picture of my collection thus far:


----------



## smarty82 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here is my small collection.....so far


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

mine...UPDATED!
see you!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Whoa!


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

This was taken a couple months ago, I have a lot more, but I like these setup in the picture (sorry for the bad quality, was taken on a crappy phone camera)


----------



## Mike Hughes (Jul 15, 2012)

my small collection!


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

No collection for me, only two pieces.


----------



## rza1069 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the top row!!!


sma said:


> View attachment 766397
> 
> mine...UPDATED!
> see you!


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everybody,i am new member of Forum, and this is my G-shock collection.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

Oops, posted the small picture in error and now it's too late for an edit. Here's the big one...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

An up-to-date shot, with a bigger case (the older case was cramped!):








​
With the new watch box the Gs can continue to procreate :-d.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

LUW, where's da king?


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I'll only get it in two weeks, on Father's Day. For now it's in the care of my SEC.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

evritis said:


> Hello everybody,i am new member of Forum, and this is my G-shock collection.
> View attachment 769939


Hi and welcome to the forum! Nice collection - I really like that green G-056 - it's been worn by Michelle Rodriguez in "Avatar":
Watches in Movies » Blog Archive » Avatar (2009)

cheers, Sedi


----------



## rza1069 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all! havent posted a collection pic ina while but here it goes. With my new display case too  The rows are as follows: 
Top row: Domestics
Middle Row: Japanese imports
Third Row: Collaborations.
Yes I like GA110s


----------



## b0n3s (Jun 2, 2011)

Been awhile need an update! Gave my dad my old riseman and brother my gd100ms...

New watch box I got off a friend!


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

One and only


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

what are the two non-g analogs in the front?



Rockwilder said:


> 24 G-Shocks, one incoming (today hopefully) and two on the way next week with lots more on the list. I will take a break then I think!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Plus a few more...


----------



## Sampson777 (Aug 19, 2007)

My 5 year old mudman:










Getting a GW6900-1 soon


----------



## M3N911 (Aug 1, 2012)

my small collection:







1.casio marine gear AMW-710 
2.tissot t-touch limited all black titanium case and buckle MSRP 1000$ b-)
3."my daily beater" a GLX-5600 dressed in matt black bezel and strap from a GWM5600 
4.DW-9050 my 1st G-Shock bought n 2001 fr abt 95$.. still like new just needs a battery 
5.Timex Reef Gear.. bought n 1998 maybe.. was real somthin back then with dual time, CDT, SW, thermometer and compass.. still working though.. just needs battery and strap

another pic for my GLX: 







i wanted to stealth the bezel but the coloring was done so perfectly, so i thought abt leaving it till it fades a lil b4 stealthing..

now i'm thinkin abt adding a GRX5600 to the collection.. any body got a negative display GRX5600 for sale?? PM me PLz...


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

And here is my small collection (not so fast as I would like to, but it's still growing ;-)).










From left to right:
Upper row: DW-5000SL, GW-3500B, GS-1150 and GW-M5610.
Bottom row: EFA-131D (not a G of course, but still a Casio ;-)) and G-1200D.


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

My small collection:


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine:
The first and most modded: GA-100 "Dark Knight":









The classics: DW-5600c and GW-M5610









The military: GW-6900 with NATO:









The G-9300 Mudman:


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

just the G's 








so far, hehe


----------



## Kennyb28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Need A YELLOW!!!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

My 5600/5610 small collection...so far


----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

Only 4 pcs so far , but hopefully many more to come


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

The style of these watches reminds me of every watch I ever had as a kid. Its nice to remember those times.


----------



## rocky (Jan 18, 2008)

Just beginning my collection. Finally caught the fever....no cure (and not looking for one).


----------



## MrSicEm (Dec 9, 2011)

This collection started on 12/25/2011
Updated!!


----------



## Mike Hughes (Jul 15, 2012)

2 new ones since then though.


----------



## Momme (Feb 4, 2012)

Guess my favorit watch


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Great collection guys!

Will try to post my small collection this weekend...


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Gone but not forgetten  İn my archive..


----------



## rza1069 (Jan 25, 2012)

dude i need that hyper pink 


Mike Hughes said:


> 2 new ones since then though.


----------



## arkiroms (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's my humble collection since starting June 2012 with my latest RR Mudman. 










Thanks!

______
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## peyman (Sep 14, 2012)

my first and only g


----------



## derr1ck (Oct 19, 2012)

MrSicEm said:


> View attachment 870756
> 
> This collection started on 12/25/2011
> Updated!!


Hey, that case is so sick.... Where can i actually get one of this? So loving the kinda case... Btw, i'm from Singapore...

Here's my updated collection by far since end july this year....


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

^where can i get a case like that? it looks be a good fit for the larger G shocks


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 22, 2012)

entropy96 said:


> Here's my collection of Gs.
> 
> View attachment 631399
> 
> ...


Hey entropy96,

What model is the second watch from the left (all black)?

*Update*: I think I've found it; it's the GW-5000B. Anyone know where I can purchase one?


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's mine, minus the GR7900KG-3 that showed up yesterday...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Pictures are not "perfect" but I think everything is visible - my PRW-S2500 is on my wrist ...


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

paul_007 said:


> Hey entropy96,
> 
> What model is the second watch from the left (all black)?
> 
> *Update*: I think I've found it; it's the GW-5000B. Anyone know where I can purchase one?


That one looks like DW5600MS. It should be available everywhere. The GW5000B, on the other hand, is discontinued long times ago.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 22, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> That one looks like DW5600MS. It should be available everywhere. The GW5000B, on the other hand, is discontinued long times ago.


Thanks for your input! I guess it's difficult to tell because it's dark in the picture, but the DW-5600MS has a red display, while the GW-5000B has a black display. I've searched _everywhere _for the GW-5000B, but I've come up with nothing except for some expensive sellers in Japan. I'm looking for a G-Shock "beater" and I've started this thread about a particular "style" that I'm in search of:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-fits-style-809901.html

I'm looking for something that's rectangular, stealthy, and has a resin strap (exactly like the one in entropy96's picture). The problem is that I'm not able to find much, and the stuff I _have _found is either discontinued or has to be modified, like the GW-M5610BC, which would need a resin band.


----------



## hakamarob (Jan 4, 2010)

What is the watch on the right? That looks like it might be perfect for me.


MMM File said:


> Here my G-Collection:


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 22, 2012)

hakamarob said:


> What is the watch on the right? That looks like it might be perfect for me.


It may be the MTG910DJ-2.


----------



## smarty82 (Feb 7, 2011)

My humble collection


----------



## hakamarob (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

GW5000B is considered (by me) the grail of the grail G-Shock. It's price was already higher than GW5000 at release time. I guess it's a special and collectable model. So at this time, the new condition will be that high (> $600). You may have to be patient until a used one pop up on the sale forum, eBay, or go to yahoo Japan auction to score one. Alternatively, you can buy GWM5610BC now at a reasonable price (around $260). It looks similar to the GW5000B and comes with very comfortable bracelet. It functions the same (same module). Just not DLC screwback and not black buttons.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 22, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> GW5000B is considered (by me) the grail of the grail G-Shock. It's price was already higher than GW5000 at release time. I guess it's a special and collectable model. So at this time, the new condition will be that high (> $600). You may have to be patient until a used one pop up on the sale forum, eBay, or go to yahoo Japan auction to score one. Alternatively, you can buy GWM5610BC now at a reasonable price (around $260). It looks similar to the GW5000B and comes with very comfortable bracelet. It functions the same (same module). Just not DLC screwback and not black buttons.


The GW-5000B really is a spectacular watch, but I'm not willing to pay more than $200 because I'm saving up for (another) Omega Seamaster. The GW-M5610BC is also more than I'm willing to spend for a beater. I'm almost certain that I've decided on the DW-5600MS: it's cheap, simple, reliable, and has that stealth look I'm after. What do you think about this watch?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

DW5600MS is just cool. Too bad it's quite difficult or impossible to read in low light. Have to hit the light button every time. But who cares, it's a sick watch. So cool, even Justin Bieber worn it, lol.


----------



## sk4lin3 (May 28, 2012)

My one and only shock next to my speedy pro... G9300gy-1 mudman

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Love these little guys!


----------



## dazedg (Jan 30, 2013)

Just pulled mine out of the drawer and fired it up with a new battery, does need a clean though! Anyone know where I can find a new bezel, or if any other model bezel is interchangeable?


----------



## hakamarob (Jan 4, 2010)

Added highlights with a little model paint


----------



## d0ink (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's my collection *so far*..  I just started purchasing in Dec.. plan on purchasing a few that I have my eyes on but hope my collection doesn't get any bigger than 15 or so. 

#1 DW6900MR-7
#2 DW6900NB-7 
#3 GW7900B-7 (This one I purchased off my friend for $20. Bezel and Strap were pretty beat up.. so I purchased new replacements off fleeBay for $57 shipped)










This site has great info.. was able to tear down my G-Shock with no issues. :-!

Next watch I plan on purchasing is the GDF-100BTN-1JR (Burton)..


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is not the best picture of my collection nor is it complete (5 are missing from the picture including my latest pickup) but here are 20 out of 25 of my Gs along with my Citizen Skyhawk in the background. None of my "collecting only" models are in this picture, all are worn regularly:


----------



## MrShoque (Feb 2, 2013)

Trying to grow this collection!!


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my group sunbathing. Have a couple more Kings coming in so it's growing!

All atomic -> Orange King, A1000 RAF, Men in Smokey Gray Mudman, Green GW4000, GW2500BD (black) with resin band, GS-1400s (stainless steel & black)


----------



## Lodi (Feb 7, 2013)

This is my only G, my grandma gave it to me 9 years ago, and i've never changed the battery, so the mark "10 years battery" is almost true  Now i'm watching to buy the next, DW-6900WW or GLX-5600?


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lodi said:


> This is my only G, my grandma gave it to me 9 years ago, and i've never changed the battery, so the mark "10 years battery" is almost true  Now i'm watching to buy the next, DW-6900WW or GLX-5600?


I'd go with the GLX-5600. I recently bought a Casio (DW-290) and, though it's not technically a G-Shock, it's damn close to it:

















But before my purchase, I had a few to choose from, and the GLX-5600 was among them. It looks like a great everyday/sport watch. If you'd like another suggestion, I also own the GW2310FB-1 (~ $150):









Let us know which one you decide to go with and how you like it when you get it!


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

most of my 5XXX screwback collection
Few more to collect still!
For ref:
DW5000C, DW5400, DW5200, DW5600C-1 DW5600C-9V, DW5600C-9CV, Dw5600C-1V, DW5000-1JF, GW5000
DW5600C-1vV, DW5600C-9CV, DW5600B-3V, DW5600C-9V, DW5600C-1V
(some DW5600C have variations in caseback e.g. Japan A etc)


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 966005
> 
> most of my 5XXX screwback collection
> Few more to collect still!
> ...


Awesome classic squares!!


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Frogmen and GW-A1000 case (Not pictured GF-8250-9 Yellow, backup GW-A1000RAF-1AJR)

Case 1 of ##

Top row: GW-T1030A-1, GW-1000RD-4JF, GW-206K-7JR, GW-203K-4JR, GF-8230A-4JF, GW-A1030A-1AJR
Middle row: GW-1000G-1JR, GW-1000BS-1JF, GW-206K-7LRG, GW-200F-3JR, GF-8250ER-2JF, GW-A1000RAF-1AER
Bottom row: GW-1000B-1JR, GW-1000BP-1JF, GW-200CF-2JF, DW-8200BK-1JF, DW-8201NT-1JR, GW-A1000FC-2ADR

View attachment 966430


----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## theWrist (Nov 2, 2012)

Feisar said:


> Frogmen and GW-A1000 case (Not pictured GF-8250-9 Yellow, backup GW-A1000RAF-1AJR)
> 
> Case 1 of ##
> 
> ...


I'd steal this watch case when no one's looking. one neat collection you got there.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

theWrist said:


> I'd steal this watch case when no one's looking. one neat collection you got there.


Many thanks and haha I'd steal this case too :-D

Great collection with the 30th Anniversary Rising Reds and 30 Stars :-!:-!:-!


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

My small collection of two - G7710 and 5600BB:
View attachment 966821


----------



## nles (Oct 30, 2008)

My recent acquires

View attachment 967337


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is a better shot of my "wearing" family


----------



## Vil (Dec 24, 2012)

here's mine:


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is the G-shock portion of my collection


----------



## sma (Jan 12, 2012)

here is mine.....*updated !!
*


----------



## valeriov (Feb 10, 2013)

My first one so far!....
View attachment 970964


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

The only one I have...For me to be able to upgrade, I sold all my old Gs to buy this one.

G-6900A-7D










My 2 year old dachshund was also included on this picture...


----------



## slisrapper (Feb 15, 2013)

My small collection. First watch ever and first G was the G-7302RL. The rest are the DW6900NB-7ER, DW6900MS-1, and GA-110RL. Loving every single one of them. Soon having a new addition the GD-100-1B.

View attachment 973647


View attachment 973656


View attachment 973661


View attachment 973662


Cheers


----------



## EXF (Oct 1, 2012)

It all started with a DW6900-1V I got for $6 at a rummage sale.... First I put them into one of those plastic drawer things you get at a craft store, but I like this better, because it's more elegant and because of the way you see them all when you open the box. It's a silverware chest - I like the contrast with the turquoise lining - and they're on pieces of foam pipe insulation the same size as my wrist. I'm soon going to have to kick the Baby-Gs out because I've got a DW6900-SB2 incoming, as of an hour ago.
View attachment 976747


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Updated photo. The only problem is the 1470 is now full. I guess i'll have to get another one and keep on going...b-)

View attachment 976812


no new watches, but check out the foam. custom made to fit the Pelican 1470 by forum member Quasimodo. very cool touch, much nicer than the standard 'pick & pluck' foam that comes in the case.

View attachment 979164


View attachment 979166


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> Updated photo. The only problem is the 1470 is now full. I guess i'll have to get another one and keep on going...b-)


That's why I got a 1490.


----------



## haringmago (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 977039


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

Not exactly a collection. 
Just a G-Shock.










Greetings
Eryk


----------

